# Would ya'll hate me if...........



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

.......I got one of them new fangled "Short Magnum" ctgs? I've been checkin' ballistic tables(guess I've told ya'll that a million times,LOL.) and figure that my "base" is the good ol' 30-'06 which will shoot a 150gr. bullet at approx. 2900 fps. Using that as a starting point I've seen that both the .270 WSM and the 7mm WSM will shoot that weight bullet at that vel. or slightly better. Plus, I've always like the 7mm(7-30 Waters, 7mm08,7x57 Mauser, ect.) and I can find the new calibers much easier then some of the older ones like 7mm Rem. Mag, ect. I just hate like heck getting a dang "Mag.", guess I just need to get the heck over it and do what I need to do in order to get a decent rifle that'll work for me on as many different kinds of game as possible. 
I really do think that once I sell off the shotgun and the muzzle loader that I'll look for something in the 7mm WSM. What do ya'll think about these ctgs., are they here to stay or just a "flash in the pan"?


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Or do ya'll think that the 270WSM would be a better choice? Man, I wish I could sell the two guns I've got 4 sale and just buy a dang rifle and get this ta heck over with. 
:eyeroll:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Nope, you would be the lowest kind of scum. i would never talk to you again. 

All joking aside, if you can foot the bill, go right ahead.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I think Savage has their 111, or 110G or some such chambered in 270WSM, it's only around $365 at Wally World. That's on par or even less then some '06's and 7mm Rem.Mags that I've been looking at. The .270WSM will have about the least recoil of the bunch too, on par with an '06 so it shouldn't be all that bad.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

T.N. Frank

I have a 270 Winchester that I like, but if I had only one rifle the 7mm are a little more versatile. The 270 and 280 are nearly identical in performance, but the 280 which is a 7mm gives you a choice of some heavier bullets.

I think the 300WSM is here to stay, and I also think the 7WSM will make it, but the 270 may or may not. As much as I like a 270 I think if your going to buy the short mag that the 7mm would be a better choice.

The thing I like about these calibers is the efficient case dimensions. Most of these rifles are inherently accurate because of the consistent powder ignition.

It may be of interest to you that I have no problem reaching near factory advertised velocities when using 180 gr bullets in my 300WSM. When I use 150 gr bullets I can not get to 3300 fps as advertised, but then I have a 23 inch barrel and all of the velocity claims are talking about a 24 inch barrel. I dropped to 3200 fps to get good accuracy with the 150 gr, and 2940 fps with the 180 grain.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I had planned on using starting or maybe middle loads anyway. I'd probably never load them to max., the way I figure it, I can use the starting loads and get good ballistics and case live should be very long as long as I take care of em' and keep them trimmed back to proper specs. I guess I'll flip a coin as to wether I go 270 or 7mm WSM, both look good. As for the .300 WSM, I really don't need that kind of power for what I'm going to hunt and I really don't want that much recoil either,LOL. 
From what I've see on the Walmart web site they stock more rifles chambered for the .270WSM then the 7mm, wonder if that's because of the little snafu they had with the 7mm, having to make it a bit longer in the body and shorter in the neck?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You will not find much difference in the recoil of a 150 grain from the 270, 7mm, or 300WSM.

As far as loading them down the case shape lets you do that and retain very good accuracy. I can load my 300WSM down to 308, or up to 300 Win mag and anywhere in between. That makes any of these three very versatile rifles.

Your right about case life. When reducing 180 grain loads to 2800 fps and 150 gr loads to 3000 fps there is very little trimming needed. Also, the straight sides of the case keep it from stretching as much, much like the Ackley improved cartridges.

If I was not going to shoot anything bigger than an elk I might go with the 270 because of it's slight ballistic coefficient advantage with the same size bullets as the 7mm. I guess they are so close that is nit picking though.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I think you should go with the .270 WSM and I also think it will out live the 7mm WSM on shear basis of it is only one of 3 .277 cal rounds that are commercialy available. The 7mm WSM has alot of competion in 7mm world. Also there isn't much need for anything bigger in the WSM's unless you plan on hunting animals bigger than deer. Just my thoughts


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

Frank.... I'm in the same boat bud so scooch over will ya.!! Wally world gots the 11g errr can get the 11g chambered for .270 wsm for 411 I think. I'm seriously thinking about the 11gcns which is a little more with the removable mag and no open sights for a nice scope "new topic later". If ya get one before me let me know


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

LOL, I read this thread after my other one, looks like we told each other the same thing, LOL. You're not my long lost twin or something, are ya'.LOL

P.S.
I kind of like having iron sights on my rifles, that way if you drop it and mess up the scope you can just take it off and still hunt. Plus, it'll be a while before I can save up for a decent scope, until then I can still hunt with the iron sights out to a couple hunderd yards.


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

HAHA.. didn't mean to trip ya out man. ok this is gettin strange ehh? I'm goin from one post to the other and and umm .. ever hear of deja vu?? umm maybe I'll just stick to this one. LOL ok.. (Had to pull it together)
Yeh thats a good point. Break your scope = screwed. Didn't think about that?
Very nice point actually.. Welp.. I'ma gonna sleep on it.. laff.. twins. Ever see that movie? I'm hopin your danny devito! j/k b-good happy huntin.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, I'm 6'4"/270lbs so I don't think I'd look much like Danny,LOL. 
It is kind of funny how we came to the same conculsion as to caliber(270WSM) and even the rifle(Savage 11) to buy it in,LOL. 
:beer:


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

Laff.. That's funny. Great minds think alike ehh? err thats what I've always heard. I'm stuck between the 11g, 11gcns and the 11f, 11fcns now BUT.. It has narrowed considerably since I was searching remington and mossberg you name it. I went from 30 guns to 4. Almost there. See what ya think about this one, I just wish it had open sights.

http://www.savagearms.com/14Classic.htm

Kinda pricey tho


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.savagearms.com/11f.htm
I love wood stocks, don't get me wrong, BUT given the weather we get around here and the brush we have to dig our way thru from time to time I'd rather have snythetic. My buddy has a Remington 700 in '06 with a walnut stock on it, he's looking to get a synthetic for it because he's scratched up the wood one. Still, wood has a "warmth" to it that plastic just doesn't have. I don't know, it's pretty much a coin toss but get sights for sure, even if you never need them it's nice to know that they're there "just in case". You are still going 270WSM, right?

:beer:


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeh.. I've got my heart set on .270WSM. I think I'm going with open sights also. That eliminates the 11gcns and 11fcns. I just wish the 11g or 11f had the hinged floorplate but ya can't be to picky I guess. So I've narrowed it to 2 models now. I love the wood so much but you are exactly right on that matter. Synthetic would be a better option giving the conditions here. Dang, I'm so stuck. I really need to go to wally world and look at that 11f again. Hmmm just about there on my decision. Need to meditate 

Savage 11F
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2684988

Savage 11G
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2684996

Think Think...... :sniper: 
I need access to both guns, that would really help.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

LOL, heck, why not get both,LOL. :beer:


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

I wish.. If I could do that then I'd prolly get a sako 75..!!  Them pups are high though :eyeroll:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

TN.Frank said:


> I think Savage has their 111, or 110G or some such chambered in 270WSM, it's only around $365 at Wally World. That's on par or even less then some '06's and 7mm Rem.Mags that I've been looking at. The .270WSM will have about the least recoil of the bunch too, on par with an '06 so it shouldn't be all that bad.


I was not refering to the price of the rifle, but rather to the price of factory ammunition. On that level there is no comparison to the 30-06.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh yah, ammo is on the expensive side but it's kind of a moot point since I'm a handloader. It won't cost me anymore to load then anything else once I get a few cases in to reload. That's one of the nice things about "rollin' your own", bullets, primers and powder all cost about the same wether you're loading '06 or WSM, brass is the big expenditure but once it's paid for you can get quite a few loadings out of it if you load to med. or low level loads and if you take care of your brass. Heck, Handloading is a hobby in and of it's self, I love it as much as I do shooting. 
On a side note, I've tenitively swapped the muzzle loader and shotgun to a buddy in AL. for a 91/30 Mosin Nagant that I swapped him a couple years ago and a 45 Colt Peacemaker copy, not sure of the make, maybe EMF or Uberti but it'll have a 7.5" bbl, I"ve owned a lot of single actions but never one with the longer barrel, that'll be fun to load up and shoot. Heck, if it shoots good at 50 yards I may take it on the Hog Hunt in Feb. to use as a back up. 
In the mean time I've got to get loading dies for the 7.62x54R, I can load up a 150gr 310" bullet to around 2600 fps, that should dump a Hog out to 100 yards easy. :sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey Frank, aren't you the guy who condemned the 300 Mag and the guys who use them for deer awhile back? Surely you have no need for a magnum, short or otherwise?!.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

A .300 Win Mag. is a lot more powerful then the .270WSM. You don't need 300 power to kill a deer, Win Mag or otherwise. Now if you're going for Elk or Moose then the 300 comes into it's own but if you check the ballistics tables you'll see that the .270WSM is closer to the same ballistics of the 30-'06(a ctg. that I think is the standard for ALL big game ctgs.) and not the larger mags on the market. This is why I'd go with the .270WSM and not one of the bigger ones, I simply don't need the power of the larger short mag ctgs. Plus, I don't want to put up with the recoil either. The recoil of the 270WSM shooting a 130gr bullet is on par with an '06 shooting a 150gr bullet and that's about my limited for comfortable recoil. Hope this clears some things up. :wink:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well Frank ol' buddy, you sunfished around on this one long enough to talk yourself into a magnum! Although after reading your various posts on woodsmanship more than making up for anything a magnum could do, I can't imagine why. Aw heck, I guess women aren't the only ones that can change their minds. :lol: :lol: Burl


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

LOL, I just like the efficentcy and ballistics of the .270WSM. Logic is logic, plain and simple. I'll probably be getting a Ruger Old Army from my buddy in AL. before I get anything else. I found out that the Hog Hunt that I'm going on will use my exsisting Big Game lic. and it's for Muzzle Loader so I'll be hunting with my flintlock, I won't have any use for a ctg. rifle at this point in time. That's why I'm going with the Old Army, it'll still be legal for me to carry as a back up gun with my Muzzle loading lic. and it'll drop a hog clean if the need comes up. 
I'm still going to pick up a Savage 11f in 270WSM when funds allow. With any luck I'll have a job in the next couple weeks then I can buy a whole bunch of new "Toys" , that'd be sweet. :lol:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

TN.Frank said:


> Oh yah, ammo is on the expensive side but it's kind of a moot point since I'm a handloader. It won't cost me anymore to load then anything else once I get a few cases in to reload. That's one of the nice things about "rollin' your own", bullets, primers and powder all cost about the same wether you're loading '06 or WSM, brass is the big expenditure but once it's paid for you can get quite a few loadings out of it if you load to med. or low level loads and if you take care of your brass. Heck, Handloading is a hobby in and of it's self, I love it as much as I do shooting.
> On a side note, I've tenitively swapped the muzzle loader and shotgun to a buddy in AL. for a 91/30 Mosin Nagant that I swapped him a couple years ago and a 45 Colt Peacemaker copy, not sure of the make, maybe EMF or Uberti but it'll have a 7.5" bbl, I"ve owned a lot of single actions but never one with the longer barrel, that'll be fun to load up and shoot. Heck, if it shoots good at 50 yards I may take it on the Hog Hunt in Feb. to use as a back up.
> In the mean time I've got to get loading dies for the 7.62x54R, I can load up a 150gr 310" bullet to around 2600 fps, that should dump a Hog out to 100 yards easy. :sniper:


Yea, im a handloader also. Even so, the price and avalability of factory ammo is NEVER a "moot point". It effects the price and avalability of your brass. I am also aware that you can order NEW brass for cartridges that are not factory loaded any longer; those calibers cost MUCH more per brass than those that are factory loaded.

And what if you forget your handloads on a hunting trip? The hardware store in the nearest one-horse town probably wont keep the latest Wiz-bang in stock.

If your OK with that, then Great. All im saying is think about it before you buy; the same hold true for any purchase.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I guess that's why the 30/30 Win and the 30-'06 have lasted as long as they have. Ammo is everywhere and it's at a reasonable price. I love the ballistics of the .270WSM but then I may go 30-'06 just because I'm already loading it for a buddy so I have everything I need to load it. I don't know, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it I guess, still that dang 270WSM is impressive by anyones standards.

:beer:


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

If ya want it.... BUY it? It's like saying "well I was gonna buy that 1998 camaro ss but the dang distributor cap cost $120.00 so I guess I'll stick with my 1990 mustang instead". Both are good vehicles so buy what ya got your heart set on. Me personally, I am getting the .270 WSM in savage aswell. I like the ballastics of this ctg just as Frank. If I get it and shells are $1 a shell so be it. It's what I want. You play.. you pay. It's just like anything else in life some things are higher than others. It's called diversity. It doesn't make them bad. So buy what ya want and shoot what ya bring. The .270 WSM is up and coming pretty hard so I doubt they'll disappear anytime soon. And more than likely the price of .270 WSM ctg will fall just as everything else. Now, I'm not dissing any ctg. I like the 30-06 but I want a .270 WSM. Think on it, sleep on it, heck shoot 1 if ya can and if ya like it.. buy it.  :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is a site you guys might enjoy looking at.

http://www.shortmags.org/shortmags/ammo.htm


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just jerking your chain a bit, Pard. The reason we all have more than one firearm is because we WANT them, not because we NEED them. And me, I'm just fine with that.

Truth be told, even 30-06/270 non-mag class of calibers are more than what is NEEDED to bump off deer in most hunting situations...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Agreed, wholeheartedly. I shoot a .270 Wby Mag. Impractical as can be for all but handloaders. Excellent ballistics. I shoot it because I like it, and I wanted it. Every outdoorsman knows, if you want it, you need it. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Well according to my ballistic table

the 180gr. .300 Win Mag has 2196 ft.lbs @ 300 yards. (-5.5" of drop)

The 150gr., .270WSM has 2172 ft.lbs. @ 300 yards. (-5.9" of drop)

Looks like the power and flatness really ain't that much different.
But I bet there is noticable difference in the recoil!


----------

